# Colour Management in Print Dialog



## AnnieChown (Mar 16, 2015)

I've got a new Epson SureColour P6000 printer and am currently setting it up. When printing my images I will always be using downloaded ICC print profiles for colour management when I print from the Print Module in Lightroom 5.7. At the bottom of the Colour Management box is a Warning: ! When selecting a custom profile, remember to turn off color management in the Print dialog. Black Point Compensation will be used for this print.
My problem is that I can't find any references anywhere to color management in any of the print dialog boxes - or does the installation of the print profile override colour management in Lightroom? Can anybody help please?
Thanks!
Ann


----------



## LouieSherwin (Mar 16, 2015)

Hi Ann,

These settings are in the Epson Print Driver. You access this by clicking on the "Print Settings..." button at the bottom of the left panel in the Print Module. Every driver is slightly different but usually you will find the color management settings in the "Print Settings" tab from the pulldown menu in the middle of the form.

For my Epson 7800 there is a field "Color Settings" that I have set to "Off (no color adjustment". This is what you want to use if you give Lightroom a custom profile.

-louie


----------



## AnnieChown (Mar 16, 2015)

Hi Louie
Thanks for this - this is my problem. There is no field called 'Color Settings' when I press the Print Settings button. I'm sure there should be this field, but it isn't there. Is there any way it can be 'hidden'?
Ann


----------



## AnnieChown (Mar 16, 2015)

A further clarification Louie - in the Print settings menu, I have "Media & Quality", "Layout", "Paper Handling", "Cover Page" and "Finishing Options" but nothing about Color management, so I'm a bit confused. Can you confirm that I'm looking in the right place please?
Thanks for your time.
Ann


----------



## psiman (Mar 16, 2015)

Hi Annie,

I'm using the SC-P600 with LR5.7 under Windows 8.1 64 bit.  In the Print module click on the "Page Setup..." on the LHS which should bring up the "Epson SC-P600 Series Properties" window.  The in the Mode(J) drop down select "Off (No Color Adjustment).  That should be it. 

Ah just seen you're using a Mac so the commands maybe different.
_
Simon_


----------



## LouieSherwin (Mar 16, 2015)

As they say a picture is worth a thousand words so here is a screen shot of driver controls pulled up by clicking the "Print Settings" button. I have also selected the "Print Settings in this dialog to show how it looks for the 7800. Each driver for various Epson printers is different so yours may not look like this, however, this is where you will need to find a way to turn off color management in the driver. 

My experience with the Epson Mac OS drivers and Adobe, Lightroom and Photoshop in recent years is that they are extremely finicky. As you can see from my screen shot the color management fields are greyed out and cannot be reset. Since they are set how I want them to be set I haven't tried to change them. I have also had problem switching between Photo Black and Matte Black ink sets for my R2400. Neither Lightroom nor Photoshop would see the change even though the printer registered the change. The only solution I have found is to delete and reinstall the printer from the system using the Systems Preferences > Printers and Scanners dialog. You might try that to see if that changes anything.

Hopefully someone here has the same printer on a Mac and can help with the specifics of the driver settings. You may need to go to Epson to get further instructions for you specific printer.

-louie


----------



## AnnieChown (Mar 16, 2015)

Thanks so much Louie. This is exactly what I was expecting to see in my print dialogue menu (from your screenshot) but I don't have it for some reason! I think I'll have to take your advice and reinstall the printer and see if that works. 
Has anybody else got a solution to this - it's really odd that there's nowhere to deal with color management in my print settings menu.
Thanks again Louie - at least I know it should be there, even if it isn't.


----------



## AnnieChown (Mar 16, 2015)

Thanks Simon - yes, I'm using a Mac, but as you can see from my comments above, the option just isn't in the menu for some reason! Perhaps somebody else will know the answer... Thanks for your time.


----------



## Haggy (Apr 5, 2015)

AnnieChown said:


> Thanks Simon - yes, I'm using a Mac, but as you can see from my comments above, the option just isn't in the menu for some reason! Perhaps somebody else will know the answer... Thanks for your time.


Hi Annie, it's been a while since you posted, but I have got the same problem as you with my Epson sc-p600. It seems that the printer driver is a very basic version. Did you ever find a solution.
Cheers
Tom


----------



## Modesto Vega (Apr 5, 2015)

It is possible that you are using an AirPrint driver and not a native Epson driver. This link might be useful http://www.macworld.com/article/268...ng-the-right-printer-driver-for-your-mac.html, you can skip all the way down to a section with "Solution found" as the tittle.

Happy to assist further is needed.


----------



## Haggy (Apr 5, 2015)

Modesto Vega said:


> It is possible that you are using an AirPrint driver and not a native Epson driver. This link might be useful http://www.macworld.com/article/268...ng-the-right-printer-driver-for-your-mac.html, you can skip all the way down to a section with "Solution found" as the tittle.
> 
> Happy to assist further is needed.



Modesto Vega, you have saved me from hours of frustration and misery! Thank you! The solution you provided worked perfectly, I had suspected that it would be along those lines, but didn't have the knowledge to work it out.
Thanks again
Tom


----------



## Modesto Vega (Apr 5, 2015)

Haggy said:


> Modesto Vega, you have saved me from hours of frustration and misery! Thank you! The solution you provided worked perfectly, I had suspected that it would be along those lines, but didn't have the knowledge to work it out.
> Thanks again
> Tom


You are welcomed, happy to be of help.


----------



## Dave Miller (Dec 24, 2015)

Modesto Vega said:


> It is possible that you are using an AirPrint driver and not a native Epson driver. This link might be useful http://www.macworld.com/article/268...ng-the-right-printer-driver-for-your-mac.html, you can skip all the way down to a section with "Solution found" as the tittle.
> 
> Happy to assist further is needed.



I thought I would add my thanks as I too have been struggling to access the colour management features in the Epson P600 driver. Epson UK seem unaware of this problem/conflict in the Mac X software or the solution although I have now suggested that they also read the article. 
I can now continue setting up and profiling my printer.


----------



## eopix (Nov 28, 2016)

I just bought the P600 and encountered Ann's problem, but solved it by following the link provided by Modesto Vega (thanks). Essentially the trick is to use the  "SC-P600 Series" driver, NOT Airprint, during setup. Follow the link's instructions and all should be well.


----------



## clee01l (Nov 28, 2016)

eopix said:


> I just bought the P600 and encountered Ann's problem, but solved it by following the link provided by Modesto Vega (thanks). Essentially the trick is to use the  "SC-P600 Series" driver, NOT Airprint, during setup. Follow the link's instructions and all should be well.


Welcome to the forum.   It is great to learn that you were able to search our forum and find the answer that you needed.


----------



## melkan (Dec 15, 2017)

Modesto Vega said:


> It is possible that you are using an AirPrint driver and not a native Epson driver. This link might be useful The trick to finding the right printer driver for your Mac, you can skip all the way down to a section with "Solution found" as the tittle.
> 
> Happy to assist further is needed.



Modesto Vega, it's a while since you posted your solution to the color management roadblock reported by AnnieChown. I've been having exactly the same issue when trying to print from Mac OS Sierra using ICC profiles to my new Epson PS P800.  Delighted to find the solution in the link you posted.  Thank you!


----------

